# Evapo-Rust Remover Works Great in 1 Hour



## AbenakiMan (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry guys, due to the limted space for pictures on the workshop space I'll be putting these pictures as a project of mine.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweet. I've used citric acid in the past and I was waiting for a review before ponying up $9 to try this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

AbenakiMan, It looks interesting. Where did you buy this product and if at one of the big box stores, what department?

Thanks.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I might try this on one of my crosscut saws.

Click on the help button on the bottom of the LJs page,

& you can learn how to embed pictures here.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Scarpenter, O'Reilly Auto Parts has it and Lee Valley catalog sells it. Let's see where Abenakiman gets his.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Doug,

I reviewed this product a year ago, well minus 1 day, I'm sad that you missed it! It is a great product and if you didn't know you can re-use it until it starts to change color. After that, it will tint the metal the same color.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Doug,

We have a new O'Reilly store that recently opened here.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

Just to echo everybody, this is great stuff, I've refinished 4 stanley planes, some files, etc using this stuff…also should be noted it's non-toxic, and can be disposed of in a normal sewer system!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Does the temperature affect the use of it?

Do you wash it off with a water hose?

I got my answers here.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I've got a few plane that I've picked up and thet need some TLC.


----------



## AbenakiMan (Oct 16, 2008)

scarpenter002 - I tried to use the www.evaporust.com site but their shopping cart leaves a bit to be desired so I ultimately bought mine from Amazon who got it from evaporust. I paid 10.95 for the 32 oz bottle + S/H.

Dick & Barb Cain - The instructions on the bottle indicate either washing it off with water or letting it air dry to give it some rust inhibitor residue and there's no mention of the temperature having any effect on it. When I used it we were having a 34 degree day here in Carrollton, Texas. Also, if the rust doesn't come right off soak it a little longer. No scrubbing is really needed at all as the solution does ALL THE WORK.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I just discovered this on utube.


----------



## maddog1947216 (Oct 9, 2008)

This helped me also as I never heard of this stuff in my short time woodworking and the comments helped as well thanks for doing the new post. In my unheated shop I get a bit of rust sometimes even with all the care I give my equipment and lots of the T-9 but that can be expensive and the nozzles clog up if left in unheated areas.

Jack


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a number 4 Stanley plane that had a lot of rust on it. I Just picked up a quart of this stuff from Autozone ($8.95). I disassembled the plane and soaked it for a few hours. Amazing that the rust disappeared and the metal looked blackened. The black stuff rinsed off in the sink. After reassembling the plane, flattening it, and sharpening it on my smartsharp, I put the edge of a pine board in my vise and it was such a pleasure, I took an inch off the board one thin 24" ribbon at a time. This stuff is really worth it. Right now some long neck chisels without handles that I purchased long ago from an old boat builder on the Maine coast where I live are soaking. These chisels are maybe 60-100 years old and are really, really hard as I found out when trying to sharpen one awhile back. With Evaporust, and some new handles I'll make, I'm hoping to resurrect them.

Geesh, I just reread what I wrote. I sound like a commercial for the stuff.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

That is awesome. I should get some of that to clean my dad's old plane. I have taken everything else too it, and occasionally I have to sand the rust off, which is a pain, and then I have metal dust all over my hands that smells nasty, and takes like a week to clean off.


----------



## Homers (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried this product on a cast iron tablesaw top?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

have none of you heard of the lye mix with water an anode a cathode and a battery charger it elctrically removes rust before your eyes cost a few pence and can be used again and again.I can assure you I have done it and it works great see here.Alistair

http://www.fordmuscle.com/forums/other-articles/467718-rust-removal-electrolysis.html


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Let me add another testimonial for this product. I've seen it reviewed here a couple of times now. After seeing this review and the results AbenakiMan got, I just had to try it.

I inherited some old planes from my father-in-law when he passed on. They told me that he inherited them from his father. They were all solid and flat but had been stored in a garage with a leaky roof for about 10 years before I got them. I planned on doing elctrolytic rust removal on them this summer but when I saw the results here, I said let's give that a shot. I bought a 32 oz bottle for $9 from AutoZone to try one plane. The very next day I went to Harbor Freight and bought a 128 oz for $19 to do the rest of the planes (I didn't use up the 32 oz but I needed more to soak the huge Jointer). I should have done before/after pictures but I was so thrilled by the results on the first plane that… well, I just didn't stop to take pictures. The results were as good as AbenakiMan's.

This stuff does work! I only let the planes soak for about 1 hour; the very worst plane I let soak multiple times for about 3 hours total. The rust didn't just rinse off but it came off easily with mild scrubbing with a green plastic pot scrubber. I won't say the planes look brand new, but that wasn't my goal. These are workers and I intend to put them back to work.

I now have this functional set of planes:
Stanley 9 1/2 block plane
Bailey No 4 smoothing plane
Montgomery Wards copy of the Stanley No 7 Jointer
Miller Falls No 77 Router

Next step is sharpening and tune-up. Thanks, Evapo-rust (couldn't they have come up with a better name?).


----------

